# Paris polyphylla



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 19, 2011)

Yet again, I am going to try this plant. In 2 previous attempts, nothing ever emerged. But I realize- no where have I ever seen even the most basic instructions on which end is up! So...what's the advice here? It basically looks like a turd...wider at one end than the other, with no sign of anything like a clear growth bud. Which end goes down- the narrow end or the fatter end?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2011)

A plant I want to try in my garden....

It is rhizomatous plant :

http://www.nepl.com.np/uploads/products/paris-polyphylla-(satuwa)_with_rhizome_5.jpg

http://www.nepl.com.np/uploads/products/paris-polyphylla-(satuwa)_rhizome_6.jpg

I would plant it horizontaly...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> So...what's the advice here? It basically looks like a* turd*...wider at one end than the other, with no sign of anything like a clear growth bud.



taste it! :evil:


----------

